# What insect is this?



## Unassailable (Aug 14, 2021)

Cocroch egg that's hatched.


----------



## Brook38 (Apr 7, 2021)

You might need to spray pesticide or set up traps. It might be all over the place.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

cybeesloth02 said:


> I’ve recently just moved into a studio flat, and as I was cleaning, I noticed this sort of shell on the floor in the bathroom.. I also was wiping the handles in the sink and seen a tiny bug crawling across it, no bigger than what I thought was a tiny bit of dust. I also found a flea earlier but I don’t have any pets and the only person I know with a pet, I haven’t seen in weeks.. I’m not sure where all these bugs are coming from but it’s starting to make me have second thoughts about moving out..


That’s a cockroach egg case and the eggs have hatched.

If you’re lucky you won’t have too many and you can kill them with boric acid powder and a few traps.

But do it soon, today or tomorrow first thing.


----------



## cybeesloth02 (Sep 22, 2021)

I’ve been looking everywhere for them, pulled out the mini fridge, under the bed, beneath the sofa, moved all sorts of furniture, can’t seem to find anything, or anything that resembles lavae or living cockroaches.. Think i’m gonna wait it out and maybe they’ve died out.. Or i’ll call someone to come and take a look at it, thanks all


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

cybeesloth02 said:


> I’ve been looking everywhere for them, pulled out the mini fridge, under the bed, beneath the sofa, moved all sorts of furniture, can’t seem to find anything, or anything that resembles lavae or living cockroaches.. Think i’m gonna wait it out and maybe they’ve died out.. Or i’ll call someone to come and take a look at it, thanks all


None of that will do you any good. All that noise will only frighten them into hiding. Don't bother looking for them.

Roaches are masters of hiding. They can flatten themselves almost as thin as paper (babies anyway) and literally hide in the cracks between boards your drawers are made of.

Put out something they like (mashed bananas, etc.) near a place where you found the egg case. After dark, turn out the lights and they'll come out if they're there.


----------



## misab270 (7 mo ago)

It's the cockroaches that have hatched. use gel baits and traps to lure them in and destroy them when you get rid of these nasty pests completely, you can use long-term roach repellent, they will help you avoid reinfesting cockroaches and getting rid of them no more.


----------

